

Fukushima: What happened - and what needs to be done - ryannielsen
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13017282

======
wolfhumble
That article is from April 10.

Since then the severity rating of the Fukushima nuclear crisis has been raised
to 7, the highest rating, according to: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-
pacific-13045341>

~~~
robin_reala
That rise is slightly confusing though: the current situation hasn’t become
worse, it’s that the initial situation has been recategorised.

~~~
nopassrecover
Agreed. For some reason (I believe early news reports explaining the rating) I
thought the impact of the disaster was more relevant than the radiation
magnitude - i.e. the disaster level was somewhat correlated to casualties and
the impact on the environment.

